# Dressage score in eventing



## jazmineduke (15 September 2010)

Hi all,

I have a mare that was eventing at intermediate level but unfortunatly due to injury can't jump anymore, i was thinking of maybe doing dressage with her. Can anyone tell me what a good dressage score would be in eventing i have her competition record and at one outing she scored 37.1 for the dressage section is this a good score. Is it the lower the score the better or the other way round. What would 37.1 work out on a normal dressage test.

Many thanks


----------



## FigJam (15 September 2010)

For eventing, you calculate the % from the good marks as normal, then subtract that % from 100 to get penalties.

So 37.1 penalties = 62.9% good marks in the dressage test. 

As for whether it's good, it all depends on where she was relative to others in the class as one day you get a "happy" judge and then the next day a "grumpy" judge!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (15 September 2010)

The lower the score the better. That equates to 62.9% in dressage. Just take the penalty score away frrom 100 to get percentage.

That sort of score is pretty average eventing.


----------



## jazmineduke (15 September 2010)

So she received 32.9 that meens in Dressage she would have scored 67.1% is this right?


----------



## FigJam (15 September 2010)

jazmineduke said:



			So she received 32.9 that meens in Dressage she would have scored 67.1% is this right?
		
Click to expand...







 Correct!


----------



## jazmineduke (15 September 2010)

thanks all with those scores would you do dressage with her? and what level would you start?


----------

